# my baby won't poop!



## shalymar (Mar 15, 2006)

I went on dr sears elimination diet for dairy, and it seems to be helping with the symptoms thst made me suspect dairy sensitivity, but almost 7 wk old dd hasn't pooped in almost a week! also she has lots of really smelly gas - way smellier than any EBF baby i've ever smelled. weirdly, 21mo ds who is nursing almost as much as she is, has also gone a few days without pooping, and he usually goes at least 1-3 times a day. Anyone BTDT?


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

How are her wet diapers? Watch that, if the wets are fine, wait for the big one mama, it's a coming. Between 6-8 weeks is when they typically start pooping less. I remember the first time ds went from 3-4 times a day to once every three days. Those first three days I swear I didn't take my eyes off huim, I was so worried. He made up for it though


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My ds was like that. He's six months old now and poops more like every other day, but for a long time it was about once a week with smelly gas. I never figured it out, but he seems happy and healthy now!

(My dd, now 2, never had this problem. She pooped all the time!)

As long as you're getting wet diapers and baby seems comfortable, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## shalymar (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah wets aren't a problem at all, and she was already down to one big one every 1-2 days


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Breastfed babies can go up to three weeks without a bm once they are at least 6-8 weeks old. It's normal and not constipation as long as what finally comes out still is soft and looks about the same as before. It might be runnier, though. Constipation will be in the form of hard pellets.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I guess this answers my "what's causing the smelly poots" question thread. I thought I was poisoning him somehow.







Mine dropped to every second day a couple of weeks ago, and now we're at 3-4 days. I make a habit of warning anyone holding him on the critical days not to dawdle if they hear rumblings!


----------



## FiveLittleDucks (Mar 1, 2006)

Darn it...I just wrote a long response and the server was too busy and it got lost. Anyway...I eliminated dairy (and many other things) from my diet and also noticed a decrease in dirty diapers. My unscientific theory is that when I was eating everything, it irritated his little stomach, causing diarrhea diapers more frequently. When the cause of the irritation was gone, the number of bad diapers decreased. I also noticed a distinct and nasty increase in bad smelling gas, but I blamed it on his daddy's genes. lol

Edited for naking spelling errors


----------

